# How do YOU get your German Shepherd ready for a show? (GROOMING TECHNIQUES!)



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hunter's SV show (my very first show experience. ever.) is quickly approaching. Tonight after I take Hunter out to run wild, get dirty and burn some energy I am going to groom him and get him mostly ready for Sunday.

What is YOUR grooming routine for your GSD? Do you do anything specific in preparation for a show or event? What brushes do you use? Do you apply a leave in conditioner? What kind of shampoo do you find works best? Any tips to making a German Shepherd look it's best?

I intend to brush, bathe, let air dry, brush, clean ears, clip nails tonight.
Tomorrow night I will clean ears again, and then brush him out. 
Sunday I will take a comb to the show to go over his coat before we go out.


Share, share, share. It will be put to good use. 
Thank you everyone.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I had this question awhile back. Some good answers in there! 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showing-conformation/172510-preparing-conformation-show.html


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

qbchottu said:


> I had this question awhile back. Some good answers in there!
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showing-conformation/172510-preparing-conformation-show.html


Excellent tips... I am going to give his teeth a brushing just to make them shine. He is raw fed and has great teeth, but an brushing sure won't hurt! Any toothpaste recommendations?

Also.. ANYONE experienced with using conditioners? I noticed in the other thread I believe Robin mentioned spraying the coat right before you go out? What brands? Anyone have experiences with "The Stuff"? That is the only one I have seen in stores.. When and how exactly to use a coat conditioner?

Also? Air dry, or use my hair dryer on a cool/warm setting?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Do you really need to brush teeth? Honestly, unless it is a big regional/national show. I've never seen a judge really fiddle with teeth and judge the cleanliness. If he's raw fed, I wouldn't bother brushing. I say this because back when I had Goldens, a couple of them have gotten sick (diarrhea and vomiting) from ingesting the paste. 

Go to a feed or pet store. Head over to the shampoo section. There should be conditioners along with all the shampoo. I use Original Mane 'n Tail - Personal Care Products - Moisturizing Shampoos and Conditioners, Hair Cremes, Pomades, and Leave-In Treatments, but Robin has recommended Welcome to EQyss Grooming Products. A lot of dog people use horse shampoo and conditioners because it works well on animal coats.

Unless he is really dirty or has a very tight coat, I wouldn't bother shampooing this close to the show. I say this because SV shows (like Robin mentioned in that thread) don't like poofy coats like AKC shows. They prefer that the coat lies flat and natural with the natural oils still present. The SV conformation people I know usually don't bathe weeks up to a show. If the dog is blowing coat, they don't do anything for the dog until right up to the show. At that point, they brush out loose hairs and try to make the dog look as poofy as they can to compensate for the lack of coat. 

If you do bathe, I would use cool setting and brush it to lay natural so he doesn't look puffed out.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh and to work in conditioner, I would do one of two ways:
1: After you bathe him, towel dry him so as much moisture is out as possible. Then put a coin sized amount of conditioner in your hand, rub it evenly through large sections of his body. Keep repeating till you work in enough through the entire coat. Try to keep it as minimal as possible so you don't make him look greasy and artificial. Then you can blow dry him as usual and the conditioner can be left in. 
2: Get a spray bottle. Fill 1/3 with conditioner. Fill the rest with water. Spray it evenly through the coat and work it in. Unless he is really poofy and has a lot of coat, don't bother using a lot.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I would give him a quick brush with coconut oil, not paste.

This is the Ontario Regionals show we are participating in.

I assume conditioner would help the coat lay flat / return the look of natural oils?

Thank for the advice. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Ah ok! If coconut oil, sounds like it can't hurt. 

Yes the conditioner will add some great shine and moisture to the coat that shampoo strips away. You can also manipulate it like using a hair gel to make certain cowlicks or floofies lay flat. See if you can find a LC getting groomed before the show. I love watching them get ready. Lots of hand waving and goo being worked into their coats. It's like styling a supermodel LOL  

My girl Wiva has a lot of coat so I use a lot more moisturizer to get her coat the way I like it and so judge can see more of her structure in certain places while hiding the parts I don't like. Whiskey doesn't have much coat so I don't like to bathe him excessively or use too much conditioner. He starts looking naked if I fiddle with his coat too much. My rescue NEEDS conditioner because she is very allergic/itchy and the extra moisture in conditioner helps her coat remain hydrated.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Who's the judge?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Excellent advice. Thanks again!

Yes, just a brushing with coconut oil to remove any potential cookie or treat debris.. Haha! 

Hunter doesn't have a huge amount of coat, but it's not tight either. In between, I think. A bath is usually enough to make him look great. Bathing him doesn't change much about his coat, just makes it a bit softer and a tad more glossy - his coat is naturally shiny and healthy looking.

I will likely use just a tad bit of conditioner. Not much. A friend of mine's dog has a cow lick... good time to use a bit of gel to smooth it out?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

qbchottu said:


> Who's the judge?


Johannes Grewe. Hunter's half brother Pan got an SG under him, and Lies mentioned Grewe likes a substantial dog.*
*


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok then I would go ahead and bathe him as well. It'll make him seem more substantial and hide any potential issues. 

Are you planning on feeding the morning of the show? Don't! The worst is when a dog poops in the ring. All that running and walking will make them poop at the most inopportune times. I remember one puppy pooping on the way to the awards podium once 

I just make sure they are hydrated and ready to go. Sometimes if you are worried about a non-drivey dog that won't pull in the ring, I've seen people fast their dogs that morning and keep little treats in their pockets to bait the dog to run after the double handler 
I just feed the dog again that night. I do this on all of our Sat training days just so they can get used to missing a morning meal and being ready to work. Plus I don't need to worry about anyone puking or drooling in the car. 

I would do it right before the show to work out the cowlick. Unless you use actual hairspray or gel, the conditioner won't keep the hair in place forever.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

qbchottu said:


> Ok then I would go ahead and bathe him as well. It'll make him seem more substantial and hide any potential issues.
> 
> Are you planning on feeding the morning of the show? Don't! The worst is when a dog poops in the ring. All that running and walking will make them poop at the most inopportune times. I remember one puppy pooping on the way to the awards podium once
> 
> ...


Hmm.. not feeding him is a concern to me. He gets hunger pukes (I've counted up to five times in a row one morning) if I don't feed him on time. He is raw fed, so he doesn't poop much. Sometimes I have to remind him to pee and potty if he's too excited (out on a hike or something). I am not sure what to do in this case.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh boy....Grewe 

Grewe gave my male a good critique. Whisk is a large male with deep chest so I was surprised Grewe gave him such a good critique. It had to do with his presence in the ring, drive (I hid and he was barking for me!) and his black/red so I agree with Lies on that. He didn't like my female because of her black/tan. Grewe LOVES color 

I do think he'll move you to the back till you prove yourself. He tends to favor black/reds, but then again you could say that about any show ring 
I've seen him critique working dogs well though so he may be willing to give the working dogs a fair shot as well.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

You are in 12-18 right? Are they doing the entire conformation on Sunday or splitting up the puppies to show on Sat?

If it's all in one day, you will have plenty of time to feed him early, get him to the show and poop him without worrying. Even if he does poo in the ring, it's not the worst thing in the world. Happens all the time and I swear the handler is more mortified than anyone else. Just keep a poop bag in your pocket or usually the host will have cleanup duty on hand


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I am a new handler, inexperienced, so I am already going in expecting not to shine. Couldn't find anyone to handle for me, anyway. Haha. I am just hoping he sees how wonderful Hunter's conformation is, despite how inexperienced I am in handling. 

No, all of the dogs show on Sunday. The other BH, IPOs and such are Friday and Saturday. Sunday is the show day! I won't be first up.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Are you sure you can't find anyone?? Ask the day of the show! There are plenty of people around and would be happy to handle for you. Usually the pay is the entrance fee for your class, but you can make sure just in case. Take a look at the puppy classes, see who handles the bigger males in the senior puppy class best and ask if they can handle for you. Especially if you can find another working dog person to handle for you, that would be great because they will understand the nuances of showing a working dog. Is there a website for the show? Sometimes they have a section for people looking for handlers and people willing to handle so they can coordinate before the show. You could email the show secretary or club and see if they know anyone. 

If you plan on visiting on Sat, you could ask around then as well. I am sure someone can point you in the right direction. 

Oh good. Then don't worry about the pooping as much. You'll have plenty of time to poop him and wander about before you show


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wild Wolf said:


> Anyone have experiences with "The Stuff"?


Love it. I use it to get the mats out of Kastle's ear fluffs.



qbchottu said:


> I do think he'll move you to the back till you prove yourself. He tends to favor black/reds, but then again you could say that about any show ring
> I've seen him critique working dogs well though so he may be willing to give the working dogs a fair shot as well.


That's what happened for us but we still got a good critique so it didn't matter. He gave Kastle VP1 and Ike a V rating.



qbchottu said:


> Happens all the time and I swear the handler is more mortified than anyone else. Just keep a poop bag in your pocket or usually the host will have cleanup duty on hand


True story! I was taking photos at our last show and several times had to switch to a different dog due to dog I was focusing on stopping to let loose a load...LOL



qbchottu said:


> Are you sure you can't find anyone?? Ask the day of the show!
> 
> If you plan on visiting on Sat, you could ask around then as well. I am sure someone can point you in the right direction.


:thumbup:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

SV shows - very little grooming. I just do some raking then maybe spritz with water and fluff with a pin brush the day of.

UKC shows - I bathe 2 days before, back blow with a forced air dryer, then spritz and fluff the day of


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I bathe before we head out to the show and rinse & fluff dry with no heat each day of the show. Other than that, absolutely nothing. GSDs shouldn't require extensive grooming; if your dog doesn't 'have it' then there's no sense in stressing yourself out. A judge familiar with the breed will recognize the good points under a naked dog; I've had a naked bitch put up in UKC despite being completely out of coat before heat.

Isle of Dogs is the best thing to ever happen to dog shampoo. Their Royal Jelly is expensive but it has always given us a coat edge (plus it can be diluted 10:1 so the cost evens out). Rinse in cold water, apply, wait five minutes, rinse out. I would never condition a GSD coat for a show; it would soften it too much for my liking. You want coarse, as mentioned.

Pooping in the ring happens, but it's completely unnecessary and no judge or other competitor likes to wait for you. If your dog eats breakfast, skip it. It will keep them more focused on bait (if you use it and if your judge allows it) and you won't have to worry about an embarrassing pit-stop.

Before you step into the ring if your dog has a dry or overly-long coat, weak bone, or is naked use a pin brush to fluff up the appropriate parts. Buttfluff, feathers, ruff, and tail base are good places to check. If your dog is stock coat and short and built (muscles visible) even out the valleys in the legs to keep him looking substantial. This really helps in the back legs and can help with paws too, if you have long toes.
Skip toothbrushing, it's annoying to the dog and achieves very little. Instead feed something that naturally scales the teeth, like a raw buffalo tail or something. Raw bone cleans teeth better than any job you'll be able to do.
If you want coat shine right before you go into the ring check out a finishing spray. I'm practically a product rep for IOD, so I love their EPO finishing mist. It makes a big difference BUT watch out if you have a soft-coated dog, it'll make them way too soft under the judge.

And, of course, RELAX. Everything you're freaking out about goes straight down that leash. It's fun! Whatever happens, remember that your dog WON.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hey ! hope to see you there . 
Carmen


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

carmspack said:


> hey ! hope to see you there .
> Carmen


Oh! Liz and I want to meet you!! Are you competing?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Carmen - I hope we get a few moments to chat!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Zefra is of course in heat right now (day 17) and is blowing her coat like it's no body's business! Darn girl!

I bathed her last night and brushed her out but she will need another brush today and again tomorrow before we go in more than likely.

She actually sprouted a cow lick on about day 2 of her heat this time right on her back thigh! It's pretty big too! I think it's hilariously cute but I am sure a judge won't! Going to have to work with it tomorrow somehow!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

"The Stuff" is a silicone preparation, right? There are many different silicone sprays out there that are MUCH cheaper. I haven't personally used "The Stuff", I like Magic Touch #2 and Espree's High Sheen Finishing Spray. Both give a high gloss to the coat and tend to repel dust and dirt when dry. The Espree spray is very concentrated; a little goes a loooong way and too much can make the coat appear greasy. I buy it in a gallon size for around $70, and it lasts YEARS in my grooming shop. Magic Touch comes in a 16 oz concentrate for around $23 and mixes 8 to 1. It smells really good and can be used a bit more liberally than the Espree spray.

Both are also really good for dematting.


----------

